
New details emerge on Fruitfly, a near-undetectable Mac backdoor - truxs
http://www.zdnet.com/article/new-analysis-fruitfly-mac-malwware-almost-undetectable-backdoor/
======
GrumpyNl
I love the ignorance of the reactions on that site.

